# LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello. So today i checked event viewer and i saw TDR log about display crash. LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Screen:











That was during DOOM in 02.10.2016. Game was not crashed, but event viewer report LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys.
Question. What part of pc is unstable now?
I dont oc my pc,all is stock.

6700K no OC ( good temps 60C )
16GB DDR4 
Asus Z170-P
Corsair 750 RM
Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme ( NO OC ,stock clocks )

Currently i am on Windows 10 Anniversary and 368.69 drivers.

Memtest86 pass fine no errors. So gpu crashed and rma card now?

Beside that all of my games are stable, i can play GTA V no crashes, Heaven, 3dmark 11,13 stable.

Here i upload minidump ,can somebody help me and tell what part is failing?

http://www.filedropper.com/watchdog-20161002-2050


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

"When I write/copy a question to multiple sites, I must also add links to all the other sites so I don't waste helpers valuable free time."

^^ Write out the above, in your best handwriting, 200 times, post it to arrive here by Tuesday or we won't be helping you again.



Nothing hardware is likely to be failing.

Maybe a buggy GFX driver, maybe heat/dust combo.

Or it could easily be one or more of your 3rd party utility drivers (GPU-Z, DaemonToolslite, Intel IME, Intel RST, Nvidia's Streamer, Realtek's NIC or Audio) causing a 'log-jam', the GFX driver called for 'something' from Windows, Windows waited too long for that 'something' to arrive and called the graphics driver reset TDR.

It's less likely to be hardware, especially new hardware, if it were a 6 year old card, then it would be more likely, though the other issues above would still need to be checked.

Revert (rollback?) your graphics drivers to the last version that was stable for you.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Today i checked event viewer and i saw entry: LKD_0x141_Tdr:6_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys and of course minidump file in Windows/Watchdog...


That was during DOOM in 02.10.2016 , i realize today about this when i found it.

I am worry because its minidump in Windows/Watchdog which mean hardware fault?

So why there is minidump then?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't worry, it does not automatically indicate any sort of hardware error, it's usually drivers, heat, dust, ...

Here's some of the debugger output, I've coloured a couple of relevant texts:


```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Me\SysnativeBSODApps\WATCHDOG-20161002-2050.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 10 Kernel Version 14393 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 14393.206.amd64fre.rs1_release.160915-0644
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`ca68b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`ca98f080
Debug session time: Sun Oct  2 19:50:34.805 2016 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:24.487
Loading Kernel Symbols
.

Press ctrl-c (cdb, kd, ntsd) or ctrl-break (windbg) to abort symbol loads that take too long.
Run !sym noisy before .reload to track down problems loading symbols.

..............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 141, {ffffce0e028194a0, fffff803235e9164, 0, 4}

Unable to load image nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+159164 )

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (141)
One of the the display engines failed to respond in timely fashion.
(This code can never be used for a real bugcheck.)
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffce0e028194a0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff803235e9164, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, The secondary driver specific bucketing key.
Arg4: 0000000000000004, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING:  14393.206.amd64fre.rs1_release.160915-0644

DUMP_TYPE:  2

BUGCHECK_P1: ffffce0e028194a0

BUGCHECK_P2: fffff803235e9164

BUGCHECK_P3: 0

BUGCHECK_P4: 4

FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+159164
fffff803`235e9164 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_ENGINE_TIMEOUT

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_202b:  *** Unknown TAG in analysis list 202b


CPU_COUNT: 8

CPU_MHZ: fa8

CPU_VENDOR:  GenuineIntel

CPU_FAMILY: 6

CPU_MODEL: 5e

CPU_STEPPING: 3

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x141

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:  BETENOIR

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME:  10-08-2016 05:54:36.0644

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.10586.567 amd64fre

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffa681`090cf4f0 fffff803`2058abac : ffffce0e`028194a0 ffffce0e`028194a0 ffffa681`090cf690 ffffce0e`003cf490 : watchdog!WdDbgReportRecreate+0x10c
ffffa681`090cf540 fffff803`232a4c74 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffce0e`028194a0 ffffce0d`fedaa000 : dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0xec
ffffa681`090cf590 fffff803`2331ecf9 : ffffce0d`fedaa000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffce0d`fedac001 : dxgmms2!VidSchiResetEngine+0x74c
ffffa681`090cf880 fffff803`233034ea : ffffce0d`fedaa000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffce0d`fedac000 : dxgmms2!VidSchiResetEngines+0x99
ffffa681`090cf8c0 fffff803`232e21f7 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`0002219b 00000000`003bb955 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms2!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x20daa
ffffa681`090cf930 fffff803`2328a4b4 : ffffce0e`01e4d010 ffffce0d`fedac000 ffffce0e`01e4d018 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms2!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x337
ffffa681`090cf9f0 fffff803`232ee09f : ffffce0d`feebc200 ffffa681`090cfb50 ffffce0d`feebc200 ffffce0d`00000000 : dxgmms2!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x3d4
ffffa681`090cfb00 fffff803`232ee060 : ffffce0d`fedac500 ffffce0d`fedac000 00000000`00000080 fffff803`232edfe0 : dxgmms2!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0x2f
ffffa681`090cfb50 fffff802`ca75d3f5 : fffff802`ca9cc180 fffff802`ca7da69f 00000000`00f1ff88 ffffce0d`fedd1800 : dxgmms2!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x80
ffffa681`090cfb90 fffff802`ca7da776 : fffff802`ca9cc180 ffffce0d`fedd1800 fffff802`ca75d3b4 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x41
ffffa681`090cfbe0 00000000`00000000 : ffffa681`090d0000 ffffa681`090c9000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC:  38ff1601a490f5ffd3426ba59d83f8532ab501a0

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET:  e36952b8f9a66efc8372dc3187985c40ea22c2b2

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD:  d61bf2826c83f42798f71aa711aa4f2cb3225799

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+159164
fffff803`235e9164 ??              ???

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+159164

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5773fe45

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  LKD_0x141_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  LKD_0x141_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  LKD_0x141_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

TARGET_TIME:  2016-10-02T18:50:34.000Z

OSBUILD:  14393

OSSERVICEPACK:  0

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK:  272

PRODUCT_TYPE:  1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64

OSNAME:  Windows 10

OSEDITION:  Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS

OS_LOCALE:  

USER_LCID:  0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP:  2016-09-15 17:21:59

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR:  160915-0644

BUILDLAB_STR:  rs1_release

BUILDOSVER_STR:  10.0.14393.206.amd64fre.rs1_release.160915-0644

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 52c

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:lkd_0x141_image_nvlddmkm.sys

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {341dd0b3-9ebd-47a8-9de8-23f4b00fabbc}
```


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thx Satrow for help. So its not always a hardware error? It happened once.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Nothing points to a hardware error, sew.

Go and play some games


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I was thinking that GRAPHICS_DRIVER_ENGINE_TIMEOUT means hardware always?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No.

"_DRIVER_ENGINE_" = software interfacing with hardware.

Problems indicated by this warning can often be caused by 'outside' factors, like dust causing a heat buildup and throttling - slowing the CPU/chipset traffic = lag/slowdown internally, commands queued up and arriving late.

Similar with 3rd party drivers 'interfering', if they make too frequent calls for *something* that the CPU/GPU has to deal with as a higher priority, the software you're running loses out.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thx Satrow for help answer , last question. Somebody said to me this:"Thats a TDR which is windows saying the hardware took to long to respond so it reset/crashed the driver on you. It could be either a bad driver or bad hardware."

So it can be hardware then?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sew, if that TDR is the only indication you have had during your regular testing, benchmarking and gaming, it's definitely not hardware.

You've been asked/told before about this regular referring to *somebody* without giving us a link (see also my first reply) so we can check the context/validity.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/56hiql/can_i_rma_my_gigabyte_1080_xtreme_minidump_on/

He said:":"Thats a TDR which is windows saying the hardware took to long to respond so it reset/crashed the driver on you. It could be either a bad driver or bad hardware.""


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It could also be *anything* blocking the communication to/from the GPU, so that Windows *thinks* it's a GPU driver/hardware issue - which is why I've mentioned the heat/dust/lag cause.

There are non-gaming GPU processing software that also suffer from this MS 'bug', where the software is running on the GPU perfectly well, without *needing* to communicate with the CPU and Windows calls the same Watchdog driver reset - incorrectly. Turning off the TDR will allow the GPU software to run until completion.



> A common stability problem in graphics occurs when the system appears completely frozen or hung while processing an end-user command or operation. Usually the GPU is busy processing intensive graphics operations, typically during game-play. No screen updates occur, and users assume that their system is frozen. Users usually wait a few seconds and then reboot the system by pressing the power button. Windows tries to detect these problematic hang situations and dynamically recover a responsive desktop.


Note the terminology, specifically the use of the word "appears" in the above. That indicates that Windows might be incapable of 'knowing for certain' that the computer is completely frozen. If there's some other reason/issue (as already mentioned several times here) that is blocking the CPU > GPU calls, Windows will 'jump the gun' and call a TDR.

In your specific instance, you were apparently AFK at the time (or you would have seen the display reset and queried this much sooner), Windows could not detect any mouse/keyboard input, adding to the likelihood that the PC was 'frozen'.

So, playing AFK (leaving a game running without input for hours, as you often do) is more likely to be another, and easily avoidable, trigger.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

No i was playing Doom fine 02.10.2016 . I wasnt AFK. I just realize yesterday when i was checking event log that TDR crashed during my gameplay. Game not crashed it just report TDR during gameplay.

And i am worried because minidump created on Windows/Watchdog folder during gameplay. And this is maybe unstable stock factory oc of gpu?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

You must have been AFK to not have noticed the driver reset, the screen would have flashed and gone black, probably more than once, system error sounds would have been ringing out (if you haven't disabled them)... it would have defaulted to the Basic screen driver for some seconds also.

There's still nothing that indicates a hardware error.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Weird. I remember on 02.10.2016 when i was playing Doom just fine, without any screen flash or something weird like. All was normal. Yesterday just realize in event viewer that TDR crashed on the same day and hour when i was playing Doom.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It was probably just an odd combination of unrelated factors, you'd gone to make a coffee, some 3rd party software (?GPU-Z?) was looking for access, Windows relayed it and waited, checked and found no 'recent' input calls or screen changes, and then went off on a TDR.

These things happen, and scenario's like that make it very difficult to pin down.

Given that you hardly ever want to actually do anything in the way of troubleshooting, like play with driver versions, etc, or not run without 3rd party 'toys' in the background, just ignore it, it might never happen again.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

It happened once. It happened once and its not repeatable i dont know why.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Umm, yes, it's not repeatable.

If it was a hardware issue, it would be relatively easy to trigger it again.

It's not hardware.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Even if it created minidump in Watchdog folder doesnt mean always hardware issue?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No, no, no.

Windows is guessing that *something might be wrong* and, in this and many other cases, getting the culprit wrong.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Last question.

Somebody said to me this:"Bit confused.. your saying no OC but also that its stable on stock clocks?? Also you mention that your getting a watchdogs error while playing doom? However nvlddmkm.sys is clearly a driver/and or card failure error. If your crashing on stock clocks, ull need to check that your drivers are fine. I'd try a clean windows install or a nvlddmkm.sys hotfix. If your still crashing I'd definately try and RMA the card."

That can be card failure error.

Can i rma my Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme ? Minidump after TDR on watchdog folder.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, it can be card failure but, as already stated a number of times, that's *not at all likely in your case*. Read the topic again for the reasons why that is so.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

This i get. Game not crashed but i get this:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Could you copy that error text into Google Translate and paste me the link, please?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

display driver stopped responding and has recovered   so its mean faulty card hardware


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No, it still doesn't mean it has to be a hardware error, how much of the replies do you actually read and understand?

Do you really think I'm replying only to lie to you? If that's the case, why do you keep returning?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

satrow said:


> No, it still doesn't mean it has to be a hardware error, how much of the replies do you actually read and understand?
> 
> Do you really think I'm replying only to lie to you? If that's the case, why do you keep returning?


Because on many technical forums i read that if display driver stopped responding and has recovered its not stable OC.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

You've told everyone that you're not overclocking.

No evidence of any hardware problems.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody from here said this:" if it is a TDR or full system crash then it is a card or card driver issue."

1080 SC...Fallout 4 CTD...Card Issue?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Frankly sew, I'm past caring - you always query any replies that don't align to your own obsession, which appears to be RMA'ing just for the sake of having some new toy to sniff.

For all the current topics elsewhere you have going on this non-issue right now (I think I have ~12 of them open in my browser right now), there's zero evidence of any hardware fault, so you go looking for some unrelated topic by a complete stranger who very likely has something completely different going on in his rig?!

Just STOP, there's a limit and you've reached it.

Just play some games and don't go AFK gaming for hours or days, turn off your PC when you're not using it. Anything more is just abusing what you have, yet with every error report or missing pixel, you blame the hardware - that's just wrong.

Bye sew, have fun.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

It was TDR during game of Doom. I dont AFK anyway. But i cant reproduce again this. Now is fine. Cant reproduce.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody said this to me:"
Everything is caused by hardware...... software only tells the hardware what to do. 
TDRs happen because something took too long to process and instead of Windows crashing it decides to restart the driver. You can increase this limit even but then you are at risk of getting a full crash and have to reboot the computer. 
Due to this fact it's also impossible to know if something failed on your card or if something was just taking too long to process.

"

So my TDR was caused by hardware?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No, it's still not hardware, never was.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So first listen last time,please ok?

It dont throw me out from game, game not crashed. But only display crash warning was in event viewer.



1.It was on 368.69 drivers

2.no OC , all stock

3.Yes updated doom

4.It message display crash in event viewer when i was playing on OPENGL version of Doom.

Also this happened when i enter some area when fps was starting lags and stutter to low fps and maybe that is the reason? Just a game.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait, you weren't in the chair or watching/listening to the game, or you would have seen the flashing black screens and heard the multiple Windows error sounds as the Nvidia drivers were dumped and replaced by the base Windows graphics.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

NO!! I was playing Doom , and all was fine. No errors, no artifacts, all stable. 
No any messages. After game i just checked for fun Event Viewer without no reason and saw display crash warning. Any ideas why ?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If you were playing, there's no way you would have missed the flashing black screens and multiple error sounds during the TDR call and dumping of the Nvidia drivers.

There's nothing wrong with your hardware, just read my earlier comments again, and again - until you understand that there's no hardware problem.

A one-off glitch does not mean a hardware meltdown, some 3rd party software that you had running made a call to the GPU wich blocke Windows, so it called the TDR.

Your hardware is fine.

You can send the card to me, I'll test it for you.


----------

